# Skype piano lessons



## CrazyMonkey

Hi guys, 
I'm an amateur pianist and I've been playing the piano for several years now. Recently I have discovered skype piano lessons and was wondering whether anybody have ever had one and what did you think of it?
Thanks, 
CM


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

All learning is achieved through the quality of the interpersonal relationship between the teacher and the taught and the extent to which the teacher can comminucate compellingly and encouragingly. I would imagine that learning via Skype is more successful than learning via email, but it would have to be set up well: multiple cameras, mics etc.


----------



## PianoMan

I know it's certainly been done, though I've never heard of it being a primary means of instruction; rather, I've only heard of it taking place every now and then when one simply cannot meet with their teacher in person. At a higher level, I would think it somewhat useless as some great mics and speakers would be needed to communicate the sound effectively, but in beginning and intermediate levels it might work somewhat well.


----------



## robyatkins

I have been asked to do some lessons with favourite pupils who have moved 5000 miles away. I am surprised at how well it's working and am reading up about others' experience of it. Certainly I'm finding that with pupils you already know, not too much is lost. The only trouble is catching their attention while they are playing (I tend to do a lot of that while teaching - encouragements, corrections, cries of pain . . . ). I know this sounds like a shameless plug but as I continue to learn more through reading and experience, I am writing a blog about it here http://pianoonskype.blogspot.co.uk/ I would genuinely value the opinions of others on this.


----------



## sukipianoacademy

I started to teach via Skype, when my most talented (11 years old) student after 4 and half years went to other country. We countinued the online piano lessons for a half year and during this time he won some international piano competition in Germany. So, the teaching via Skype had been worked. 
The personal piano lessons was better feeling, but not necessarily more effective. In some cases the video exchange just as helpful as Skype. But in my opinion the Skyple lessons and mainly the video exchange isn't the best choice for beginners.

Please check my students on my website (same as user name).


----------



## Pugg

I don't thinks there's very much interest in that kind of lessons, seeing almost no-one posted in 5 years time.


----------



## LiBardugo

I am actually thinking of taking piano lessons.. I love classical instruments such as piano, but I don't really have a piano.. Maybe I will get one of those affordable digital pianos just to start learning it.

Maybe skype learning wouldn't be such a bad idea but I never heard of it. Who knows..


----------



## quietfire

Pugg said:


> I don't thinks there's very much interest in that kind of lessons, seeing almost no-one posted in 5 years time.


Haha. I think teaching lessons through Skype would be so so so awkward.


----------



## Melinda

I think Skype lessons is a good thing, but not piano or any music instrument lessons honestly. Just can't imagine how you ar gonna do it.


----------



## Pugg

Melinda said:


> I think Skype lessons is a good thing, but not piano or any music instrument lessons honestly. Just can't imagine how you ar gonna do it.


This thread is however about piano lessons .


----------



## LarryShone

As an advanced beginner I would find such lessons useful, but it is a matter of fitting it in, and of course the cost.


----------



## Bettina

I'm a piano teacher who has never experimented with Skype. Honestly, I'm not sure how I would make it work, though I'm sure that some teachers do it very well. I think I would have trouble with communicating instructions to the student - when I'm correcting dynamics or notes or whatever, I often point to specific notes or measures to draw attention to certain elements of the music. How would I single out a particular note or measure if I were on Skype? I would have to say something cumbersome like "the second note in measure 10" for every time that I gave specific instructions about a passage. 

Also, it would be more difficult to help the student with technique. I often (after asking permission, of course) reach over and gently guide a student's hand into the proper position, or I lightly touch the student on the back as a reminder about posture. Of course, such instructions could be conveyed verbally, but I think that a hands-on approach helps the student to connect more strongly with the physical motions of piano playing.


----------



## Krummhorn

Bettina said:


> . . . but I think that a hands-on approach helps the student to connect more strongly with the physical motions of piano playing.


And also by being able to demonstrate (in person) a playing technique.


----------



## KenOC

Good piano teachers, such as Beethoven, like to be physically close to their students so that they can hit them or, if needed, bite them (based on a true story!) This offers a bit of...ah...encouragement to practice. Skype can never substitute.


----------



## Bettina

KenOC said:


> Good piano teachers, such as Beethoven, like to be physically close to their students so that they can hit them or, if needed, bite them (based on a true story!) This offers a bit of...ah...encouragement to practice. Skype can never substitute.


Wouldn't a virtual bite do the trick, if I bared my teeth in fury while teaching a student through Skype?


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I'm a piano teacher who has never experimented with Skype. Honestly, I'm not sure how I would make it work, though I'm sure that some teachers do it very well. I think I would have trouble with communicating instructions to the student - when I'm correcting dynamics or notes or whatever, I often point to specific notes or measures to draw attention to certain elements of the music. How would I single out a particular note or measure if I were on Skype? I would have to say something cumbersome like "the second note in measure 10" for every time that I gave specific instructions about a passage.
> 
> Also, it would be more difficult to help the student with technique. I often (after asking permission, of course) reach over and gently guide a student's hand into the proper position, or I lightly touch the student on the back as a reminder about posture. Of course, such instructions could be conveyed verbally, but I think that a hands-on approach helps the student to connect more strongly with the physical motions of piano playing.


Perhaps now O.P will return reading this. 
( If still remembering posting it ..............ever )


----------

